# Cost of living in Melbourne ( for a married couple expecting their first baby)



## mashy268

Hi ! 
My husband and I are permanent residents of Australia and therefore we r planning to move from bahrain to Melbourne by march hopefully. I would like to know what would be the expense breakdown for us if my husband earns around 90,000 to a 10,000 AUDs per year. What should we be looking at as an average monthly budget ( rent,food,electricity,gas bills etc) . We r expecting our first baby therefore saving is also on our minds. Clear guidelines would be appreciated greatly. Also link me to some affordable , decent apartments for monthly rent if possible. Thanx in advance


----------



## carolannbavage

My husband is from Melbourne and we have visited several times over the past 5 years - and the cost of groceries is always surprising to us (and we live in London where prices are quite high!)

Groceries can be expensive - its useful to track down a flybys card (im sure thats what they are called) its similar to nectar points etc in the UK. I've always found Australian families to have much more substantial pantries (personal experience) so more ingenious with dried goods and staples which may be how a lot of people keep costs down??

In comparison to UK prices i've found eating out can be very cheap - especially Thai/Chinese cuisine in Melbourne. 

Agamemnons comments are probably the most useful in terms of like for like comparison though


----------

